# Insurance for Nitrous?



## Foz (Sep 17, 2007)

Evening folks. Whilst the car was off the road for winter I brought and installed a Wizards Of Nos kit, stupidly I didn't check if I could get insurance with it installed first!
So I've spent the last couple of days ringing round various insurance companies, but none of them will touch it!
Can anybody advise me of a company who do cover Nitrous please?
Apologies if I've posted this in the wrong section.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

As I understand Nitrous is not road legal so its not surprising you cant get insured?
Correct me if I'm wrong tho.


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

Taken from WON website,

Q) Is nitrous legal on road cars? 
A) In the UK nitrous oxide use is legal on road cars (contrary to what many people believe, including some police officers) and that is solely due to the efforts of the WON team, who single handedly convinced the insurance industry, to reverse the anti-nitrous position that they held for many years up to that time. In general the legality of nitrous use on the road varies from country to country, even within the EU. Furthermore there is no relevant law in the Highway Code or the MOT handbook prohibiting the use of nitrous injection. It should be remembered that just as with any tuning modification, the owner must inform their insurance company and obtain adequate cover, otherwise the performance modification would be illegal. Therefore the only way you will break the law by having your street car fitted with a nitrous kit in the UK, is if you fail to inform your insurance company that you have done so. Insuring a nitrous injected vehicle has become even easier than it was when WON first joined forces with Adrian Flux, because other insurers (like Greenlight Insurance) have also started offering cover for nitrous equipped cars. 
There is a degree of confusion over the need to have a hazard warning sticker on the outside of the car. We previously explained that nitrous oxide is neither a flammable nor a hazardous gas but it is a relatively high pressure oxidiser. Whilst there is a legal requirement for commercial vehicles to display a suitable sticker, this same rule does not apply to private vehicles, which are not even obliged to display a green compressed gas sticker. However, displaying such a warning sticker might well be advantageous to you and the emergency services, if you were unfortunate enough to be involved in any kind of accident, as this would inform them that you were carrying a container of compressed oxidiser in your car


----------



## GTR33-MP (Dec 29, 2004)

you could also check with wizard of nos surely they will be able to advise..


----------



## Max Boost (Apr 9, 2010)

What about telling the insurance company that the Nitrous isn't used on the road and therefore you shouldn't be paying extra for something you aren't using? Unless you are planning on using on the road that is.

Unlike engine mods, which are permanently in use when the car is in use, Nitrous is activated when needed, normally on a track. So I don't see how they can load your policy just by having it installed on the car. What about if it's installed but you remove the bottle whilst driving on the road? Technically it is just a collection of pipes and solenoids and jets, and as such can have no effect on performance so you shouldn't be paying extra for insurance.

You need to argue the toss with them, otherwise it's any excuse to rape your wallet by loading your policy.


----------



## Foz (Sep 17, 2007)

I've tried all of the above, been on the Wizards website and tried their recommended insurers, but again they won't touch it.
The strange thing is, my friend (MikeR33 old member from here) who has the twin engined mini, he has the same Wizards of Nos kit on it and he gets his insurance for pennies.
I rang the company he is with but they won't touch a Skyline with Nitrous, yet they insure a 450 Bhp twin engined mini lol!!! :runaway:


----------



## Foz (Sep 17, 2007)

Max Boost said:


> What about telling the insurance company that the Nitrous isn't used on the road and therefore you shouldn't be paying extra for something you aren't using? Unless you are planning on using on the road that is.
> 
> Unlike engine mods, which are permanently in use when the car is in use, Nitrous is activated when needed, normally on a track. So I don't see how they can load your policy just by having it installed on the car. What about if it's installed but you remove the bottle whilst driving on the road? Technically it is just a collection of pipes and solenoids and jets, and as such can have no effect on performance so you shouldn't be paying extra for insurance.
> 
> You need to argue the toss with them, otherwise it's any excuse to rape your wallet by loading your policy.


Tried that also mate, they argued the fact that all I had to do was put the bottle back in the car, so it could be made available to use anytime.


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

I also had this issue. 

I was going to use bigger turbos on my car and use nitrous to spool the turbos. 

My insurance company are happy for me having bigger turbos but wont insure the nitrous. 

Even if the bottle is not fitted in the car, they say that you could just remove it if you had accident. 

I gave up and fitted a smaller set of turbos in the end.


----------



## Foz (Sep 17, 2007)

mattysupra said:


> I also had this issue.
> 
> I was going to use bigger turbos on my car and use nitrous to spool the turbos.
> 
> ...


Think I'm going to have to remove it Matty, I never even got to use it lol!!
My own fault really, I should have done some research before buying the kit.
I really didn't think it would have been such of an issue with the insurance company though!


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Foz said:


> Think I'm going to have to remove it


Maybe not just yet. Have a read of this thread and possibly PM F.MAN.

His car has all the Nitrous kit installed so he must've had to declare it. See what he says about it.

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/148410-another-9-sec-gtr-rolls-out-svm-workshop.html


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Maybe not just yet. Have a read of this thread and possibly PM F.MAN.
> 
> His car has all the Nitrous kit installed so he must've had to declare it. See what he says about it.
> 
> http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/148410-another-9-sec-gtr-rolls-out-svm-workshop.html



His is not connected tho. I dont think they have drilled holes for the ports etc. 

I wonder if this is why its not connected maybe. 

Be intresting to see what he says tho. 


When trying to get insurance i did question if i was to remove the whole kit and plug the ports when on the road, but the insurance company said that a insurance assessor will look to see if the manifold etc has been drilled to take nitrous ports and if they see them , even if they are blanked off there is a chance they will void insurance as the kit 'may' of been removed before the inspector came out. 

I wasnt going to take the chance to be honest, to much money to loose.


----------



## Foz (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks for all the advise folks. 
Today basically the insurance company have told me; Anything related to Nitrous in the car i.e lines, bottle, pulsoids under the bonnet and even just a purge kit will void my insurance. 
So I'm going to admit defeat and play it safe, Nitrous removal will commence tomorrow!:bawling:


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Is there any sort of disclaimer in the documantation for it? If they've sold you something that they know can't be used on road cars you really need to see if you can get your money back. Out of interest, what did it cost?


----------



## Foz (Sep 17, 2007)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Is there any sort of disclaimer in the documantation for it? If they've sold you something that they know can't be used on road cars you really need to see if you can get your money back. Out of interest, what did it cost?


As I mentioned, MikeR33 has it on his twin engined mini and he is covered for it, but as soon as you mention modified Skyline with Nos they run a mile!!
All in with the Max Extreme Progressive controller and 11lb polished bottle, its just shy of £1400!


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Is there any sort of disclaimer in the documantation for it? If they've sold you something that they know can't be used on road cars you really need to see if you can get your money back. Out of interest, what did it cost?




It is road legal mate, i was insured on my supra with it. 

I think the insurance companys are scared of it because of how easy you can change the power, change a set of jets (2 min job) and you can increase the power big time. 

Me however with a past of using the stuff i can say it is maybe one of the safest ways of gaining power. I say that on the fact that when it runs out, well it runs out. Its not like a big power car that will make the power all day long, nitrous lasts for 30 secounds and then your done for the night. 

P.s , anyone in birmingham want a refill then give me a shout! I have a full 6' foot tall bottle here!


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

If you try and sell the kit,let me know i might be interested.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

asiasi said:


> If you try and sell the kit,let me know i might be interested.




Yer and me as my insurance company love these (Joke)


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Don't take it out yet. Pm me your phone number.

.


----------



## Foz (Sep 17, 2007)

Ludders said:


> Don't take it out yet. Pm me your phone number.
> 
> .


Pm sent matey.:thumbsup:


----------



## Foz (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks to everyone who replied, and a big thanks to Ludders for talking the time to give me a call and offer advice, hugely appreciated.
I've made a decision to remove the kit on the weekend, so I will start a new for sale thread with full details of the kit soon.
Thanks again everyone :wavey:


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

the holes in the manifold could be for water injection? my manifold is tapped and blanked for this reason.

Could a trader's policy give you cover "any vehicle in your custody or control" and you add the car's details to the Motor Insurance Database yourself. I haven't seen NOS specifically excluded.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

NOS isn't illegal on the street in NZ if its certified and noted etc.


----------



## Tyberious (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm with Flux and NOS declared for the past 5 years.
Never been an issue for me, did you try Flux?


----------



## Tobie (Apr 22, 2009)

The South African authorities and insurance institutes don't even know what Nitrous is..........


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> NOS isn't illegal on the street in NZ if its certified and noted etc.


It isn't illegal here either, the only issue is if you don't tell your insurers about it.


----------

